# Nature-Pure Water Purifiers - Advice/feedback



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Anybody fitted a 'Nature-Pure Water Purifier'? If so I would welcome any feedback ie. ease of fitting, performance, initial cost and if the system turned out to be cost effective. We wash etc from our onboard tank supply and drink bottled water, but am thinking about fitting the 'Nature-Pure' system.
Any advice or feedback would be really welcome

Thanks

Spindrifter



.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

We fitted one before going fulltime, it's a great bit of kid, well worth the money. We never buy bottled water and have used it all over EU and Morocco and none of us has ever had an infection. 
Our first filter lasted about 9 months, but bear in mind there are four of us and we are fulltime, that's a lot of use. 

Do a search, there is a lot of info and testimonials in the forums ..


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Our latest van had one fitted when we bought it. Can't say that the filtered water tastes any different, but I guess it's knowing that any harmful stuff will be filtered out.

Fitting looks like it couldn't have been more than about a 30-45 min. job in our van.

Pete


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have had one for 18 months. first class. never buy water, use it for drinking & washing vegetables etc. buys you peace of mind, and saves going to fill a kettle from the tap every time you want a cuppa.

des


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I have literally just replaced our filter which is plumbed in line to the kitchen cold tap. This one lasted 8 months ( family of 4 fulltiming )

Nature Pure is brilliant. What did we do before it ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

As another fulltiming we too fitted one. I am not the greatest DIYer but fitted it no problem.

We move around quite a bit and I used to always fell a bit "dicky" when using water from a new area. The nature pure has sorted this out


stew


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I think the above posts say it all, I have one and would recommend that you buy one, worth every penny for peace of mind and NO DELI BELLY. 

Wobby


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have one on our mh. I drink a lot of water and juice, so a clean supply is a must. If we hadn't had a nature pure fitted, I may of gone for something by www.prosep.co.uk who do domestic home filter systems that can be adjusted for use in motorhomes. They are about the same price as nature pure to buy, but the fiters are a lot cheaper, saving money in the long run. We had a "chem-pro" basic tapped system fitted at our last house.


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Can you fit the Nature Pure with tap to any system, I think our 2007 van may have a microswitch on the taps, I read somewhere that it was not for microswitches. 
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Paul


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

If memory serves me correctly, I think you fit a separate tap which is taken directly from the cold water supply below the sink? I am planning to buy/fit a nature pure system when we get our new van so hopefully will know more then. I sure someone on here will clarify the fitting procedure shortly though.


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Chris,
But the water is isn't under pressure, it uses a pump which is triggered electronically when you turn the tap on, I don't think the Nature pure taps have this micro switch. I'm no expert all this is just my thinking, I'm hoping someone with more knowledge can help us.
Paul


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I see what you are saying. Hopefully someone who has the system fitted can point us in the right direction :?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> Can you fit the Nature Pure with tap to any system, I think our 2007 van may have a microswitch on the taps, I read somewhere that it was not for microswitches.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Paul


If you have micro switch taps you can buy the filter unit without a tap and fit it in line with your cold tap..

see here for details

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Jim,
What are microswitch taps, are they the ones that when you turn the tap on it switches the pump on? if so that is what we've got but ideally i want a separate tap for the Nature Pure.
I thought all motorhomes & caravan watter systems worked the say way with these microswitches & pumps.
Paul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Paul.. 

There are two systems.

1. Pressurised systems that have a pump that switches on when it senses a pressure drop in the line, ie when you open a tap. 

2. Non pressurised which have a submersible pump in the tank and are operated by a tap micro swithch.

If you have a micro switch system then it is possible to use the Nature pure tap, but you need to fit a push button switch near the sink and wire it in parallel to operate the pump.

Hope that's helpful 

Jim


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

THANKS Jim
:? Now I don't know what we have, how can I find out? the manual doesn't seem to be much help.
Paul


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi On our first trip out we didn't have one and drank from the onboard tank ( not particular nice tasting water). We then went to Shepton Mallet show and the company selling the water purifiers were there and we purchased on. Rich fitted it no trouble at all in about 1/2 an hour no more. On our next trip we had great tasting water no funny taste would definitely recommend. Lin


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> THANKS Jim
> :? Now I don't know what we have, how can I find out? the manual doesn't seem to be much help.
> Paul


Hi Paul..

Look underneath at the taps, if there are wires connected, most likely it's a submersible pump.. no wires then it is a pressure pump..

Pressure pumps are usually located near the water tank and are quite noisy beasts.. submersibles on the other hand are quite quiet and can usually be seen through the top inspection cover of the water tank..

This is a good time to find out, sooner or later you may have to repair or replace the pump, especially the submersible type, better now than on holiday .. :wink:


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi 
If you have a micro-switched system you will need a single tap similar to THIS, mounted near your sink to use with your basic kit from Nature Pure

Bill


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

THANKS again Jim,
There aren't any wires to the tap, there are wires lower down that I cant see properly, but these are probably for something else. The pump is noisy & is next to the tank, so its not the submersible.
Does this mean it is or isn't a microswitch?
Paul


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

When purchasing buy with tap and if you ask they will include a separate micro switch easy to fit 

Roy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> Does this mean it is or isn't a microswitch?
> Paul


No micro switch, the pump works on line pressure, so no problem fitting a standard Nature Pure Tap


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

THANKS Jim,
you've been a great help, Also thanks to everyone else for you comments.
Paul


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

I can go ahead now & order the Nature pure with tap. another job to keep me out of mischief for a while,
Next have to look into the electric drain master or similar, but i think that's another post.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We got a Nature Pure system and Andy fitted it himself, (very proud of it he is too) easy to do and water tastes great.

We had the separate tap system our is a micro switch as the pump is noisy when water is turned on or loo flushed. Just make sure you turn it off fully when you have used it as it can cause the pump to set off on its own in the night if you leave just a drip coming out of it. We found this out a couple of times and now check at bed time. 

Full instructions come with it and are very clear. 

Mandy


----------



## 89470 (May 24, 2005)

*Nature Pure Water System*

We have a system with a separate tap. If you tell Nature Pure that your system has microswithches in the taps, they will supply you free with a small push button that you install below the tap under the sink.

We drink the water straight out of the tank (through the filter of course) and have not had any problems.


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just fitted one to my Miami.I decided to fit the kit which does not require a separate tap.I fitted it in line with the tap over the kitchen.It has completely removed the smell and limey taste which we had tried to get rid of for weeks.All in all expensive but definitely does a great job.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nature Pure*

Hello,

Paid £100 for a brand new one with Tap from a User on this forum.

Fitted and is already paying for itself. I had to fit the filter in the garage and feed the pipes through to under the sink.

Tastes fine, though you will still get scale in your kettle. Saves a fotune and whole lot of lugging of expensive bottled stuff too.

One of the best mods we have carried out.

Trev.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

stuck an inline filter on the 'kettle' tap

very friendly chap at

http://www.drinksafe-systems.co.uk/index.php


----------

